

Show HN: Reddit and blockchain and webrtc - fbodz

My attempt to create a decentralised reddit using a merkle-dag and webrtc. Advice would be much appreciated. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;memesfortheparanoid.com
======
evbots
how are you interacting with the blockchain?

~~~
fbodz
It doesn't directly interact with the blockchain but it uses its own
implementation which is synced between peers.

